# I need some DUMB FISH



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I figure there are some Dumb fish that will swim near the bottom, not bottom feeders, but guys who swim low. I think It will help my Piraya to get used to killing in their new home!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

majority of cichlids occupy this area, just go get a quarentined goldfish if yah can


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mollies are dumb


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

a big fugly pacu is what you need.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> a big fugly pacu is what you need.


 yeah what's up with their teeth showing their lips look like they are gone and the teeth protrude from the lips. I have seen this numerous occasions at the lfs. you could get oscars


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cheap dumb ones: Plattys, Guppys, Mollys and Swordtails!

Expensive ones: Tambaqui (Pacu), Oscar, Festivum, Convicts and Silver Dollar!

IME: they are more tempted for colorfull fish (red,orange, yellow or silver) that keeps near the bottom!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I just put a pacu in w/ my rhom. the pacu is 6" the rhom is 13".








so....... good luck pacu


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You mean bye bye Pacu!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You mean bye bye Pacu!










sho nuff


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

traumatic said:


> I just put a pacu in w/ my rhom. the pacu is 6" the rhom is 13".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol you might have to give him a little while since hes new to the tank.
wes


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

true,

they were cuddling last night, although the rhom has eaten all the goldfish i've given him.
so hope he's hungry.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

get some mollies

or just a pleco


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I'll try some of those. But not pleco's! They are smart enough to avoid them. but a Pacu? What is that? Basically I want something that will swim in from of them and piss em off.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say put an Exo in there. Exo's can be mean sons of them *you know*.. Dont put food in the tank and eventually the Exos will try and take their agression on the P. This will most def get the P mad and retaliate. Only drawback is, if your P doesnt attatck the Exos. They can descale your P and/or have a feeding frenzy on him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I say put an Exo in there. Exo's can be mean sons of them *you know*.. Dont put food in the tank and eventually the Exos will try and take their agression on the P. This will most def get the P mad and retaliate. Only drawback is, if your P doesnt attatck the Exos. They can descale your P and/or have a feeding frenzy on him.


 yeah that would be a good idea ..plus there are very fast swimmers they can get away from being a quick meal...


----------

